# Help!!! Fuel Oil Furnace Problem



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a Heil Fuel oil furnace. This was in the house when I moved in earlier this year. I went to turn on the furnace yesterday and it would not do anything. I think we are out of fuel oil. I could not even run the fan, so I pulled off the cover and there was a red button that I pressed. The fan turned on, but now I smell fuel oil. I don't understand why. There might be alittle in the tank so I turned it off, but I still smell the fuel oil. Did I do something wrong? I don't have the money to bring in a repair man. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you check for leaks?
If you can't find any, I'd try turning it on and watch it cycle through the start up. A power surge probably tripped the internal breaker. Have you shorted anything out around the house lately or had to reset or replace a fuse? 
Fuel oil has a really nasty hang time when it come to smell. If you got any on if on your hands, or didn't clean all of it up, it'll smell for quite a long time.

If your not the handy type, or view this situation as "fooling around with it until it works"..then you should call someone who has experience.


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Did you check for leaks?
> If you can't find any, I'd try turning it on and watch it cycle through the start up. A power surge probably tripped the internal breaker. Have you shorted anything out around the house lately or had to reset or replace a fuse?
> Fuel oil has a really nasty hang time when it come to smell. If you got any on if on your hands, or didn't clean all of it up, it'll smell for quite a long time.
> 
> If your not the handy type, or view this situation as "fooling around with it until it works"..then you should call someone who has experience.


I haven't found any fuel oil, just a smell. Nothing out of the ordinary has happened around the house. If the fuel oil is low or out, will it shut down the furnace?

Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Not if it's low, if it's out then yes. 
You should have a gage somewhere that shows how much is left.


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Not if it's low, if it's out then yes.
> You should have a gage somewhere that shows how much is left.



This is an old tank, no gage. I think it is probably empty, scheduling a fill up next week. Why would I get the smell?

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Why would I get the smell?


Because even residual fuel oil stinks.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

The previous people probably had a wooden stick they used for a gage.

If you lower a broom handle down until it touches the bottom you can gage it like that. It's like checking the oil in your car.

Mitch


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Because even residual fuel oil stinks.


It never smelled before!


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Fuel was pumped into the burn pot and didn't get a chance to ignite. I have one that's about 20 years old in a rental property and it puts out a little smell when it first gets going. I would go and get 5 gal or so of diesel and make sure you can get it working and check for leaks before you spend money on a fill. Much easier to drain 5 gal then 250 or so if tank is bad.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Christian said:


> It never smelled before!


Well it does now, right?

You better get it figured out or call someone before you really stink up the place.

Like we said before...fuel oil stinks and has an incredibly long hang time even after it's been cleaned up, sorta like a dead skunk. Even if the body is gone and it's rained all night you cans still smell where it got hit for a long time.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Well welcome to the fuel oil world  you need to get it checked new nozzles clean/replace electrodes new fuel filter and fire pot inspection. Unlike gas furnaces this is a every year thing a must!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

listen to n.w. mech.or get rid of it.propane and wood dont look back.been there


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Don`t keep hitting the red button cause that is likely the stack relay and if there is fuel it will shoot into the firepot every time you hit it. Fuel loads up and maybe 3rd or 4th time it does light you are in for a pretty big boom. I have seen them dance right off the floor. Get it checked!


----------

